# Beginner lens



## purry (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a 60D should I go with the 50MM 1.8 or the 40MM pancake? I am doing both video and stills.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 24, 2013)

Unless you absolutely need f/1.4, I'd get the 40/2.8.


----------



## Zv (Jun 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Unless you absolutely need f/1.4, I'd get the 40/2.8.



+1 I think I'll buy a 40mm pancake for myself. Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## mwh1964 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sure the pancake or something like the 28 f1.8 which will offer a normal perspective on crop camera. Good luck.


----------



## silvestography (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd say try and find a copy of sigma's version 1 30mm f/1.4. You'll be getting a 50mm equivalent, which is a great focal length on which to learn plus a faster aperture than either of the two options you mentioned (for not that much more money). Otherwise, get the pancake for size and better AF.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 24, 2013)

Out of the two you stated, i would go for the 40. But both of these options lack IS, which might be useful to you for video.

Another option would be picking up used 18-55 IS and 50 f/1.8... would be about the price of a new 40 f/2.8 and would give you more scope to see what you actually need/want. Then sell and upgrade as appropriate!  You would probably be able to sell both these lenses again for the price you bought them, so no/little loss. 

just my 2p


----------



## cbecklund (Jul 12, 2013)

Since you mentioned video, I'd recommend the 40mm. It has a lot smoother focus compared to the 50 1.8.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 12, 2013)

silvestography said:


> I'd say try and find a copy of sigma's version 1 30mm f/1.4. You'll be getting a 50mm equivalent, which is a great focal length on which to learn plus a faster aperture than either of the two options you mentioned (for not that much more money). Otherwise, get the pancake for size and better AF.



Agreed. Even the the 40mm is IMO a bit too zoomed in for general use on a crop body.


----------



## Vossie (Jul 12, 2013)

cbecklund said:


> Since you mentioned video, I'd recommend the 40mm. It has a lot smoother focus compared to the 50 1.8.



Right, but on a 60D you will not benefit from that as it has no AF during video.

I'd still agree that the 40mm is a better option than the 50 1.8. 50 is a bit tight on crop. For video, I find 1.8 with manual focus too difficult (unless you film something completely static)


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 12, 2013)

Personally - I'd get the 18-55mm if you have no other lenses.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2013)

I like the Nifty Fifty more than the pancake. You have F/1.8 and if you stop down, its around the same IQ.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 12, 2013)

Can you elaborate on what lens, if any, you have just now?

I'm a great fan of expansion before augmentation.

Sure a 50mm or 40mm is cheap, but a decent budget zoom like the terrific EF-s 55-250 IS onluy costs a little more and may actually be the perfect partner for your existing lens. 

In the early days, range is probably more useful a learning tool than duplication.

The 50mm is a bargain, and great at certain things.

It isn't a fantastic video lens as it's got a short throw, narrow, gritty focus ring, and very very shallow depth of field if you use it wide open... you will want to manully focus for video, trust me, and so you will want something a little better.

May I recommend a used Sigma 18-50 f2.8 DC Macro? It's bright, sharp and the focus ring has a longer throw and as the aperture is constant your footage doesn;t darken when you zoom.

Tell us more and we can help you more. You say you are a beginner, so we won't bite. Too hard.


----------



## ecka (Jul 12, 2013)

Some say that the new Sigma 18-35/1.8 is good enough to replace any f/1.8+ prime in that focal range. However, if you want to shoot hand-held videos, then something with image stabilization would make more sense. Maybe EF 35/2 IS USM, but if you are low on budget, then get the pancake.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 12, 2013)

The 40 is a STM which is great for video. Italia has great IQ for stills!


----------



## tcmatthews (Jul 12, 2013)

I have both but would get the 40mm over the 50f1.8. Sure you can shoot at 1.8 but it is to soft manual focus stinks on it. I have found on my 60d it is to slow to focus in low light to be useful and sometime just fails to focus. Forget liveview with the 50 is a non-starter in it. I also like the colors of the 40mm better. 

The 50mm is on my most wanted refresh list. I wish that they would update the 50 f1.8 with modern coatings slightly improved optics and a STM motor to keep it cheep. Save the IS for a 50 f1.4 update. 

If you are thinking of getting them both get the 40mm and save for the 50 f1.4. 
My favorite portrait of my cat is with the 40mm.


----------



## Policar (Jul 13, 2013)

Which focal length do you use more?

I dislike 50mm... I think it's difficult to use well. I've never used the Sigma 30mm f1.4 but that's my preferred focal length on APS-C so I'd consider that, too, but obviously only if it's also your favorite focal length on APS-C!

I also quite like the 22mm, but that's not a focal length that's widely available. 

And I would like those two... 50mm and 35mm are my favorite focal lengths on FF.


----------



## Vossie (Jul 15, 2013)

The 35 f2 IS is a good option then. Sharp, good IS for video and fast enough for indoor use.


----------

